# Where is Pumpkinrot?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of us here know Rot is fairly consistent with his blog. Without fail there is at the very least one post a day from him. And he's fairly consistent informing his readers when he's stepping away from blog for anything more than a few days.

But sadly Rot's blog hasn't been updated since June 21st. There are no comments approved on that post. And there has been people who've tried to reach him via email with no answer. Anyone who reads his blog even semi-regularly knows that's HIGHLY unusual. 

Has anyone at all heard ANYTHING at all from him?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I've tried to reach him thru the blog, but no answer. At first I thought there might be something wrong on my end being some how blocked, but I guess it's happening to everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I thought I remembered him saying something about taking some time off. Maybe he and Bean are traveling for vacation. You can try Marrow's blog, maybe ask him, he might know.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

Someone over at Halloween Forum has reached out to some of his family. My guess is he is on vacation, or just busy on projects.

https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/has-anyone-heard-from-pumpkinrot-lately.205000/#post-2524285


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Anybody heard anything yet?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stars and stones. It's been two+ months and nothing. Folks have reached out to known friends and family and NO ONE is talking. Even if it's vacation he's always historically posted a message on his blog telling everyone he's stepping away for an extended amount of time. Even Theo (aka Marrow) isn't talking. It's like he and anyone we know that knows how to reach him has completely gone off the grid. Ghosted us all...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I still visit his site every day. I don't know what has happened, but it is sad that this fascinating blog is suddenly gone dormant. I miss it.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

It seemed so strange to go to his blog today and see nothing new.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope we hear from him tomorrow. I'm worried. I am determined to do my best with my haunt tomorrow and carry on the tradition anyway.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

To paraphrase A Nightmare Before Christmas - "And the big question on everyone's mind today... WHERE IS PUMPKINROT?"


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm really worried now...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Everyone deserves some privacy, even J. Good for Bean and Rot for taking the time.


----------

